# NTP Issues [Solved]

## vaguy02

Trying to get an NTP server running on my network. I'm having an issue with it binding to the appropriate listening devices.

/etc/ntp.conf

```

restrict default ignore

restrict 192.168.0.0 mask 255.255.255.0 notrust nomodify notrap

```

/etc/conf.d/ntpd.conf

-No changes

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ares ~ # ntpd -d
> 
> ntpd 4.2.4p5@1.1541-o Tue Jan 20 13:59:46 UTC 2009 (1)
> ...

 

Probably something rather simple....just escaping me at the moment.

Edit:

Fixed the previous issue. Starts correctly, binds correctly to the interfaces. But I still don't get a connection from clients.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ntpd -d
> 
> ntpd 4.2.4p5@1.1541-o Tue Jan 20 13:59:46 UTC 2009 (1)
> ...

 

netstat

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ares ~ # netstat -l
> 
> Active Internet connections (only servers)
> ...

 

----------

